# Do you wash your hair or body first while taking a shower/bath?



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

Or any other different way..

I wash my hair first, and then my body.
My fiance told me that that's dumb and i'm suppose to wash my body first! lol.
Most people I've asked they said they wash their hair first.


Usually my routine is;
Hair
Body
Shave whatever needs to be shaved!
& wash my face.

And on rare occasions i'll brush my teeth in the shower at the end too haha, but I haven't done that for awhile.


----------



## Stay Strong (Jun 28, 2012)

I shave everything first, then hair, then body last. If you wash your body first then the shampoo clogs up your pores.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Got the exact same order as you.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

I didn't know it mattered. I think I do hair first, but not always. Shampoo can be used as soap sometimes, and may just make you more "clean" if it runs down. I know that sounds bad, but a lot of the ingredients are the same as "body wash", except watered down, in many cases...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I only shampoo 3 times a week but when I do I usually shampoo first. Then I put conditioner in. While the conditioner is in I wash my body, shave, and wash my face. I also don't soap everything everyday. I just soap up the important areas: armpits, crotch/***, feet, and face. I've heard that it's best to leave the conditioner in for a few minutes. Not sure if that is really true or not.


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

It doesn't make sense to me to wash your body before washing your hair. I always have shed hairs on my shoulders and back after washing my hair.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

1.) Wash hair
2.) Shave
3.) Wash body


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Shave before getting in at sink (if necessary)
Wash hair
Body
Dry off in shower to minimize the cold sting of stepping out...


----------



## xTaylor (Aug 18, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I only shampoo 3 times a week but when I do I usually shampoo first. Then I put conditioner in. While the conditioner is in I wash my body, shave, and wash my face. I also don't soap everything everyday. I just soap up the important areas: armpits, crotch/***, feet, and face. I've heard that it's best to leave the conditioner in for a few minutes. Not sure if that is really true or not.


I leave conditioner in too. I wish I could get by with washing my hair three times a week! lol. My hair is so fine and thin my hair looks really greasy after less than 24 hours. But if i'm not going anywhere, I don't really worry about it. lol


----------



## MikeW (May 14, 2012)

Shave (rarely)
Hair
Body
Face

I squeegee most of the water off my body with my hands before getting out


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

It is head-to-toe. So hair first.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

I have long hair that takes forever to dry so I usually try not to get it wet in the shower and just wash it on a different occasion.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I shave first and then usually wash my body and then hair. 
I only wash my hair every other day though. It's so thick and actually gets oily more often if I wash it every day.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't wash my hair in the shower.


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

1) Brush teeth in shower 2) Wash body and hair 3) Stay under shower for 3 mins 4) Done ?????


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Hair first. I have an OCD thing about my hair. Need to wash it everyday otherwise it gets itchy.. So I wash my hair first, because it makes me feel better.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wash my hair first.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I only shampoo 3 times a week but when I do I usually shampoo first. Then I put conditioner in. While the conditioner is in I wash my body, shave, and wash my face. I also don't soap everything everyday. I just soap up the important areas: armpits, crotch/***, feet, and face. I've heard that it's best to leave the conditioner in for a few minutes. Not sure if that is really true or not.


we have basically the same routine  except I do soap everything every day. olivella soap ftw!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I wash my hair first.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Hair first, because it's the most work.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I wash my face at the sink before I get in the shower. Then when I get in I wash my hair, then body. Then I get out and shave after.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Hair first. I'd feel dirty if I washed my hair after I'd just washed my... other things.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

wash hair
wash body
rinse


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I wash my hair first unless I somehow forget to wash my hair while I'm in the shower...then I do it last.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Shampoo
Face
Body
Conditioner

Get out of shower
followed by a leave in conditioner and moisturizer. 

The whole process takes like 45 minutes.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Shave at the sink, wash my hair, put on a conditioner, let it up while I wash my body & face, then wash down the conditioner.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't see why it even matters. I always wash my body first before my hair. Great, now I have to get in the habit of washing my hair first. :blank Dangit.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I normally have sud's in my hair, well cleaning my body and let it soak in...


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I brush my teeth before I hop into the shower
If I am shampooing I do that first (only after swimming)
Leave in conditioner while I 
- Shave
- Wash body
- Wash face
Rinse conditioner 

Happily hop out and do the rest


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Wouldn't make sense to me to wash my body then my hair and have the crud in my hair wash all over my clean body, so hair first.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Shave, body, hair.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a very random question! I condition my hair first (and leave it on), Shave (if i have to), wash my body, face, then wash off conditioner.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

arms
stomach
balls
penis
legs
face
back
arse
hair


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

hair first so that I can leave the conditioner in while I wash body/shave.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

My mind is blown. It never once occurred to me to wash my hair first.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

layitontheline said:


> hair first so that I can leave the conditioner in while I wash body/shave.


Or just buy some leave in conditioner that you don't need to rinse out. After you shower, apply to your damp hair and let it air dry. It makes your hair like silk and smells nice too.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hair first. I wash the rest of me and do whatever else while I wait for the conditioner in my hair to soak in~


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Wash hair first.
Put conditioner in.
Wash body.
Use face scrub.
Rinse everything.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Shampoo hair
Put in conditioner
Wash face
Rinse conditioner
Body

w00t w00t!


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

same order as you, except i shave my legs only occasionally and i wash my ears first. yes, i wash my ears.


----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

xTaylor said:


> I leave conditioner in too. I wish I could get by with washing my hair three times a week! lol. My hair is so fine and thin my hair looks really greasy after less than 24 hours. But if i'm not going anywhere, I don't really worry about it. lol


Dang I only wash my hair 1 time a week (unless I work out really hard) but my hair is fine if I only wash it once a week. Oh and I go in the same order as you.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah I do my body last so I can wash off all the toothpaste, shampoo, conditioner, facewash, etc.. (yes i brush my teeth in the shower in the morning...)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MikeW said:


> I squeegee most of the water off my body with my hands before getting out


Same here, you can dry faster this way, and need less towels


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I shampoo, and while it sits in my hair I shave. Then I rinse and put in conditioner and shave another area if it needs to be. I finish off with my loofa and a bottle of nice-smelling body wash.


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shampoo hair, put conditioner in, wash body and face, then rise conditioner out and put a leave in conditioner in (I have really dry hair). ^_^


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Hair then body.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Hair.


----------



## lettersnumbers (Apr 15, 2012)

This is my order
Body
Shampoo hair
Condition hair
Face


----------

